# موقع بالعربى لتعليم الالكترونيات



## mr_safwt (5 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اثناء البحث على الانترنت وجد ت موقع بالعربى لتعليم الالكترونيات

وهذا الموقع جميل جدا كما انة محدث

http://www.geocities.com/antar1950/


الرجاء الدعاء لى ولوالدى


----------



## ahmad_gsm (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير على مجهودك


----------



## سالم عقيل (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..


----------



## غدير القدومي (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... الحقيقة موقع جميل دروس واضحة وجميلة ... بوركت


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## نايف2007 (9 يونيو 2007)

رحمك الله ووالدينك بالفعل موقع تشكر عليه


----------



## محمود مبارك (10 يونيو 2007)

أرجو المساعدة ... أريد أى تكنولوجيا للتشويش على الكاميرات


----------



## طارق 99 (17 يونيو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عزوميكو (18 يونيو 2007)

شكرا حبيبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## nour el din (19 يونيو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## miss strawberry (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على لموقع جزاك الله الفف خير وغفر ك ولوالديك


----------



## benali75 (21 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

هو موقع أكثر من رائع شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## wesam2004 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على الموقع جزاك الله خيراً انت ووالديك


----------



## الاورشلى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## mansaf_ch (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز ومزيدا من التقدم


----------



## SKR (17 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً اخي وفقك الله 
جزاك الله خير انت ووالديك


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## sadku (9 أكتوبر 2007)

الرجاء كلمة السر للملف=b2sad518


----------



## B-F (9 أكتوبر 2007)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## صالح منير (11 أكتوبر 2007)

رحم الله المسلمون جميعا الاحياء والاموات


----------



## المنصف المناعي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## هذه الحياة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadsh (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور أخي على المشاركة الرائعة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الباطنية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

:19:


ahmad_gsm قال:


> شكرا كتييييييييييييير على مجهودك



بارك اللة فيك


----------



## الباطنية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللةفيك ورحمةلوالديك


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وفى والديك و جمعكم فى الفردوس الأعلى معا


----------



## hussam_mh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

الف رحمة ونور للوالد والوالدة والله يخليهم الك ان كانوا احياء والله يسكنهم فسيج جناتة ان كانوااموت 
وجزززززززززززززززززززززززززيل الشكر الك اخوية العزيز


----------



## محمود مصطفى عبده (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموقع الرائع 
شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## mr_safwt (23 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وربنا يوفق جميع ابناء المسلمين


----------



## ahmadsh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزأكم الله خيرا


----------



## &&المهندسه&& (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يحفظك ويبارك فيك ويغفر لك انت ووالدك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الباطنية (24 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك ودامك اللة


----------



## عبود جاسم (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقكما الله


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

هذة مجهودات رائعه
بارك الله لك


----------



## الباطنية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيكيابطل


----------



## sherifnafa (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك و غفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا" لك


----------



## يـــحــيى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية و مشكور 
والله يرحم والدين و والدينك


----------



## عـلاء (3 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا فعلا الموقع مفيد جدا


----------



## فهد الاماراتى (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيام محمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل عابدين (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على هذا الموقع


----------



## عامر المصري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا:77:


----------



## الباطنية (9 نوفمبر 2007)

اللة يبارك فيك


----------



## الفاتح7 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير وجعل أعمالك الصالحة في ميزان أعمال والدك أيضا


----------



## akram4891 (14 نوفمبر 2007)

رحمك الله ووالدينك


----------



## قصي وليد قبها (17 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدمقداد (18 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على الموقع


----------



## wallfire (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وبارك الله لك


----------



## wallfire (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## محمد عبد المعطي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank you
Thank you
Thank you


----------



## شراره (3 ديسمبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ekram 12 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

nice web sideجزاك الله خيراً انت ووالديك:14: :30:


----------



## ymy_i (16 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ما قصرت


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

أشكرك جدا علي الموقع ولكن هل هناك المزيد أقصد معرفة العطل والصيانة:55:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

محمود مبارك قال:


> أرجو المساعدة ... أريد أى تكنولوجيا للتشويش على الكاميرات


اخى
ماذا تقصد بالتشويش على الكاميرات؟
الكاميرات غالبا ما تكون متصلة بالكابلات وهذه يصعب التشويش عليها فقط إن كانت لا سلكى يمكن ذلك

لماذا لم تضع سؤالك كموضوع جديد؟


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (17 ديسمبر 2007)

thank you very much.............


----------



## أسامة يوسف (17 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا موقع رائع جدا


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليكم


----------



## هشام101 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور يا باشا


----------



## يحيى يحيى (27 ديسمبر 2007)

ربنا يكرمك انت ووالديك دنيا واخرة


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم ورحمة الله عليك وعلى والديك


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

الموقع مش شغال ياباشا


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (3 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أسامة المهندس (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك:77:


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (9 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمرررررررررر (10 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااااا وغفر الله لوالديك


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا يارب


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا على إبداء الروابط


----------



## experience_home (13 يناير 2008)

شكرا اخى فى الله بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاء فتح الرحمن (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموقع الجميل وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## الاء فتح الرحمن (14 يناير 2008)

:32:


الاء فتح الرحمن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموقع الجميل وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


 وهنالك استفاده كبيره من هذا الموقع


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## ادور (17 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر لك التقدم


----------



## عزو الجزائري (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بوعامرالسالك (23 فبراير 2008)

mrsiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 فبراير 2008)




----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور على مجهودك


----------



## سقراط العرب (25 فبراير 2008)

موقع حلو اكتير تسلم عليه


----------



## البلال80 (26 فبراير 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسلام بيومى (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## khaledw (2 مارس 2008)

تسسسسسسسسسسللللللللللم أخوي


----------



## سامي نادر (5 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخي كثيرا


----------



## حسام مخلوفين (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا على الموقع الجامد


----------



## روح الملائكة (18 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا علو هذا الموقع


----------



## ابو ضحى العراقي (18 مارس 2008)

رحمك الله ووالدينك بالفعل موقع تشكر عليه


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

ربنا يدخلك انت ووالديك فسيح جناته مع الشهداءوالصالحين


----------



## الراتب (21 مارس 2008)

يا هيك الموضيع يا بلا شكرا لك و لجهودك وجعلك الله علما من اعلام هذا الدين الحنيف الذي هو بحاجة ماسة لكل علم و عمل و شكرا


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## احمد سعيد المصرى (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## DESKTOP (4 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..


----------



## مثنىكاظم (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (18 يوليو 2008)

اللهم اغفر وارحم لوالديك ووالدينا وكافة المسلمين والمسلمات

جمال


----------



## حسن علي العراقي (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المانومتر (21 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك 
ارجوكم اريد المساعدةبخصوص

لديا رسالة التخرج اريد كيفية صناعة 
ساعة قياس الضغط الدم الالكترونية اى المانومتر
CARDIAIQUE MONTEUR
اى المخطط الالكترونى لها schema 
وكل ما يخص بهذا الموضوع 
أي معلومات أو أاو أو .......
مع التحية الخاصة


----------



## هجووورة (22 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مصعب علي (22 يوليو 2008)

وديني انت احلي مان غفر الله لك ولكل من تحب عندي طلب بسيط لو تكرمت عايز لي موقع يشرح لي البوابات والمسجلات والارات الرقمية


----------



## م م ص ع ح (22 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much!!!!


----------



## cherkaoui (28 يوليو 2008)

شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مثنىكاظم (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ .


----------



## عليدناي (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ايمن احمد طاهر (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل علي هذا الموقع
السلام عليكم


----------



## ziyados (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وما تقصر اخوي


----------



## هجووورة (15 أغسطس 2008)

may Allah bless u
go on


----------



## سامي نادر (31 أغسطس 2008)

*merciiiiiiiiiiii*

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## وليد الحديدي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

غفر الله لك و لوالديك و جمعكم في الفردوس الأعلى .


----------



## فيفيان عبد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## فيفيان عبد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## ahmad44 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز ومزيدا من التقدم وزادك الله علما


----------



## فهد الكترونيات (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووور على الموقع الجميل

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدحسكل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز وفقك الله


----------



## Eng.sae (12 مايو 2009)

_thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss_ to you


----------



## sadku (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم اخي الكريم


----------



## sho_660 (18 مايو 2009)

mr_safwt قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اثناء البحث على الانترنت وجد ت موقع بالعربى لتعليم الالكترونيات
> 
> ...


 
مشكور وجزاك الله خير وبارك الله لك ولنا ولامهات واباء المسلمين واطال الله اعمارهم وادام عليهم الصحة والعافية
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## naif2290 (21 مايو 2009)

موقع جيد ومفيد


شكرا لك


----------



## mtmt20052005 (29 مايو 2009)

*مهندس tvمحمد منجد*

:15:شكرا على لموقع جزاك الله الفف خير وغفر ك ولوالديك ممكن موقع دوئرسيارات الدنمبر


----------



## AHMED110068 (4 يونيو 2009)

مشطووووووووووووووووور الاخ mr_safwt


----------



## AHMED110068 (4 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور الاخ mr_safwt


----------



## ابجديات (4 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## wahbatm (23 يوليو 2009)

*[email protected]*

شكرا جزيلا على تعبك
فعلا وبجد أنا استفد كتير 
جزاك الله خير على تعبك:20:


----------



## م شريفة (23 يوليو 2009)

موضوع اكثر من رائع
ألف مليون شكرا...


----------



## قناص سامراء (23 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (19 أغسطس 2009)

***********رحمك الله ووالديك***********


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

والله الموقع زرته من قبل بصراحة اشكرك على الاختيار الصحيح و الموفق


----------



## wahwah68 (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## NEC (28 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## osamasmsm (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا]


----------



## A.Sayad (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## سرمد البغدادي (1 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررا


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير على مجهودك


----------



## mohamed elwany (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ويسلم يداك


----------



## mile222 (21 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووررررررررررر*


----------



## mile222 (21 مارس 2010)

*شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..*


----------



## mouad2010 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك ولوالديك


----------



## ali1463 (24 مارس 2010)

*شكراً لك ... 

وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ..*​


----------



## أحزان الحب (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

الف شكر 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## ابو مجاهد001 (8 أبريل 2010)

الله يرزقك رضا والديك


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## عبد الحميد فخرى (10 مايو 2010)

فى جنات الله


----------



## zakaria_102 (16 مايو 2010)

+
rien............


----------



## عبد11 (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## saud_uk (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لـكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ جزيلا


----------



## knight2007 (7 أغسطس 2010)

ابحث عن كتاب كيفية فحص القطع الكترونية و طريقة فحصها بل الاوفميتر


----------



## زيكو ستار (13 أغسطس 2010)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولكن الموقع لايفتح ياباشمهندس


----------



## medo2020 (17 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وبارك لك فى ذريتك ومشكور على المجهود ولاكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mothana_1979 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كثيرا*​


----------



## االطيب الغالي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

لوسمحت الرابط غير شغال


----------



## mms&zozo (7 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يونيو 2011)

الموقع لم يعد يعمل - أى اغلق بواسطة أصحابه أو تم تغيير اسمه لذا الأفضل غلق هذا الموضوع


----------

